# Got some helmet cam footage of YOUR commute?



## Charlotte_C+ :-) (9 Jul 2007)

Please post your videos here!


----------



## Amanda P (10 Jul 2007)

Ok, I'll go first. Here's  my rather dull journey, made a bit less dull by Earl Scruggs and a rare turn of speed...


----------



## Arch (16 Jul 2007)

Here's one of mine:



Chosen mostly because it has the minimum of stoppage time - those lights are hardly ever green for me! Luckily, mine's so short, you can watch it in real time...

I think the music is a bit more lively than I am at that time in the morning...

Just need to finish tidying up a ride home to post that...


----------



## Amanda P (16 Jul 2007)

It seems almost hardly not worth putting on your bicycle clips for that ride... Hang on, didn't we have this conversation once before?....

Like the music. Is it a coincidence that the track takes exactly the same length as the journey? Did you choose a track that fitted, or did you dawdle or speed up a bit on the trip to make it the right length?

(A new excuse when stopped for speeding. "Well ociffer, I'm making a commuting video, and it's running a bit over time...")


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Jul 2007)

The video was okay Arch, you certainly can't complain about the hills on your commute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arch (16 Jul 2007)

Uncle Phil said:


> It seems almost hardly not worth putting on your bicycle clips for that ride... Hang on, didn't we have this conversation once before?....



Cheek! I'm not moving just to get a longer commute...



> Like the music. Is it a coincidence that the track takes exactly the same length as the journey? Did you choose a track that fitted, or did you dawdle or speed up a bit on the trip to make it the right length?



No, I did the trip, bunged it in Moviemaker, found out the length, found a track that was modertely suitable and just a bit longer, then added the title/credits to fit...


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (16 Jul 2007)

My 7 mile commute is too boring. And what would happen if the helmet cam gave the impression that I'd been looking at women's chests in Llangollen?


----------



## magnatom (16 Jul 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> My 7 mile commute is too boring. And what would happen if the helmet cam gave the impression that I'd been looking at women's chests in Llangollen?



Ah but thats the beauty of a helmet cam. You only have to have them in shot (at the edge is fine) and when you get home you can replay that clip over and over again...... oops, I may just have said too much!


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Jul 2007)

Patrick, don't tell me you have been cheating on the beautiful.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clefty (19 Jul 2007)

just ordered an ATC 2000 for 70 quid including post on import from US via Ebay, so will hopefully post an epic A3 journey to work shortly..If only for the 'paperboy' section that is the couple of miles between Tooting Bec and Colliers Wood

Must stop buying things off the internet when its quiet at work..


----------



## magnatom (23 Jul 2007)

Nice one clefty.  I assume you will avoid paying import tax on that......


----------



## clefty (24 Jul 2007)

Here's hoping I wont be! past feedback on ebay indicates that it hasnt been a problem so I guess they mark it as a 'gift'
I just have to wait a couple of weeks to get it, if I can save 30 odd quid then I dont mind at all.


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2007)

Here's my latest (also posted in Cafe, so apologies for duplication...)

What Arch thinks on her ride home:


----------



## clefty (30 Jul 2007)

love the soundtrack Arch, going to have to come up something brilliant for mine now... 
still waiting for mine, as the carrier pigeon mine is strapped to still seems to be stuck over the Atlantic somewhere.


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2007)

clefty said:


> love the soundtrack Arch, going to have to come up something brilliant for mine now...
> still waiting for mine, as the carrier pigeon mine is strapped to still seems to be stuck over the Atlantic somewhere.



Yeah, trouble is, the pigeon keeps flying back home to download the footage...


----------



## ChrisKH (31 Jul 2007)

What's the best way to mount the camera? 

I'm having trouble fitting the camera to my helmet - not too sure whether the mounting bracket for the camera should have the entry point facing upwards or downwards. Also the helmet feels very heavy on one side. I'm using the rubber strap at present and the camera's a bit unsteady. I have velcro straps which I could insert through the vents also. How does everyone else manage it?


----------



## Arch (31 Jul 2007)

ChrisKH said:


> What's the best way to mount the camera?
> 
> I'm having trouble fitting the camera to my helmet - not too sure whether the mounting bracket for the camera should have the entry point facing upwards or downwards. Also the helmet feels very heavy on one side. I'm using the rubber strap at present and the camera's a bit unsteady. I have velcro straps which I could insert through the vents also. How does everyone else manage it?




For a while I had mine on my old Met helmet, with the velcro through the vents. It was off centre, because the shape of the helmet meant it wouldn't sit flat on the top (I have a pic on photobucket, but the site's down at the mo..). It did drag it down over one ear a bit. But I got a new helmet at the CTC Rally, a Giro, and it's got a better flat bit on top, so now it sits on top, central, velcro through straps - would take a pic, but haven't got my stills camera here today... I've set it so that camera slides into mount from behind, and I can pretty much take it out and replace it by feel now.

I haven't used the rubber strap - felt that velcro was safer. I'll have to use the rubber one if I ever get round to fixing it on my riding hat though - no vents!

I've had the odd time when the 'on' button doesn't want to work - not the record button, but the little on button to one side. I'm wondering if that's just because of the way it's made - it does take quite a hard push to contact through the rubber - and if you have dainty fingers like me, or remotely long fingernails (ie, protruding beyond the end of your fingers), it can be quite hard. Anyone else found it fiddly or difficult?


----------



## magnatom (31 Jul 2007)

Chris,

Like Arch I use the velcro straps to attach it through a vent. 






It does pull the helmet slightly to one side but not too much if your helmet is tight fitting (as it should be ).

It does also weigh my head down a little to one side, but I don't really notice it any more. Of course I have very strong neck muscles.....

As Arch said the buttons can be a bit fiddly, but as I keep my fingers nicely manicured I don't have too many problems


----------



## Arch (1 Aug 2007)

Here are some pics:

My previous set up:






My current set up:











Hope this helps... I find it drags the helmet over less (hardly at all), but can make for more fore and aft movement if the helmet is at all loose... Luckily the new one has one of those dial tightening things, which I can nip up every so often...

And my fingernails are perfectly nicely manicured, just that being a lady, they are perhaps a little longer than a chap's. Actually, they need a trim, they're starting to irritate me when I type....


----------



## Tynan (3 Aug 2007)

all for these in theory but they look heavy and awkward on what already something quite awkward


----------



## magnatom (3 Aug 2007)

It really isn't too bad Tynan. 99% of the time I forget I have it on. The only problem I ever have is walking out of my work I sometimes catch it on the door frame!


----------



## Tynan (3 Aug 2007)

mmm

perhaps you're just used to it now

I'd love to have one because I reckon I'd catch something good almost every single day

too much money


----------



## Arch (3 Aug 2007)

magnatom said:


> It really isn't too bad Tynan. 99% of the time I forget I have it on. The only problem I ever have is walking out of my work I sometimes catch it on the door frame!



The thing that reminds me is usually people looking at me and hearing them say "is that a camera?" as I go by...


----------



## LOGAN 5 (3 Aug 2007)

Arch said:


> Here's my latest (also posted in Cafe, so apologies for duplication...)
> 
> What Arch thinks on her ride home:




Not wanting to sound like I'm stalking you....but was wondering where your commute was because it looked such a lovely place and I guessed maybe York with the walled bits and there is was in the credits! What an unstressful commute you have.


----------



## Arch (3 Aug 2007)

LOGAN 5 said:


> Not wanting to sound like I'm stalking you....but was wondering where your commute was because it looked such a lovely place and I guessed maybe York with the walled bits and there is was in the credits! What an unstressful commute you have.




Yes, I'm really very lucky. I could go the other way, turn left and round the inner ring road, which would be a little lore trafficy and stressful, but even so, it's hardly a steaming metropolis....

Also, I tend to be riding in earlier than the main morning rush (about 8am - I think the rush is at 8.30ish) and after the evening rush (about 6pm - main traffic 4.30-5.30?)

Actually the worst city centre traffic is often when I go riding on a Tuesday, about 2pm...

I have a clip of this week, I'll see if I can upload it before I have to slink off, it takes ages to get into Moviemaker to cut out the right bit...


----------



## Tynan (3 Aug 2007)

two and a half minute commute with one car?

good lord


----------



## clefty (3 Aug 2007)

I could only dream of that, although the A3 with such delights as Newington Causeway (or the roundabout of doom as I affectionally call it) and Tower Bridge are quite fun every day, will post something next week, with luck I'll get the bridge opening on the way home - happens at least once a week at the moment.


----------



## Arch (3 Aug 2007)

It's being a bit slow to upload, and I have a train to catch, so I might have to leave it until next week...


----------



## Tynan (3 Aug 2007)

Newington Causeway anything to do with Stoke Newington?

I use to ride from Tottenham to Morden right down the A10 through Stokey etc etc, that's one crazy wild west stretch of road


----------



## clefty (3 Aug 2007)

Actually no, its that lovely double roundabout at the Elephant & Castle, but I know the stretch of road that you mean - reminds me of madness mile between Tooting Bec and Colliers Wood, random people pulling out and wandering into your path - I actually now automatically unclip when I enter this zone, its that random.


----------



## Tynan (3 Aug 2007)

E&C used to be on my route to, double roundabout?

it must have changed since I last went round it


----------



## clefty (3 Aug 2007)

Arch, just trying to have a closer look at how you mounted it on the top of your helmet as I'm having trouble keeping it steady using the velcro strap - i seem to end up with too much strap..any help appreciated.

Typically on the way home from picking up the cam, I had a run in with a white van from Lambeth council, who when I caught up with him at the lights after buzzing me by centimetres at about 30mph and explained how he scared the crapola out of me, said 'F*** you B**ch' What a charming advert for Lambeth Borough Council, Oh how I wish I was wearing the damn thing!


----------



## clefty (3 Aug 2007)

Tynan said:


> E&C used to be on my route to, double roundabout?
> 
> it must have changed since I last went round it



Well you have the first one coming off Kennington Road, then the next bigger evil one that covers the roads to Lambeth North, London Bridge and New Kent Road, it used to be worse before they put traffic lights in - its still a bit hairy though.


----------



## Arch (6 Aug 2007)

clefty said:


> Arch, just trying to have a closer look at how you mounted it on the top of your helmet as I'm having trouble keeping it steady using the velcro strap - i seem to end up with too much strap..any help appreciated.



Yeah, I found it a bit of a fiddle to start with, and tried a couple of set ups. I walked in today, so don't have the helmet to hand, but as far as I remember it goes like this:

Using the shorter of the two velcro straps:

Position mount between two vents in required position and try to hold in place with one hand.

Thread strap through one slot on one side of the mount (having stuck on the rubber non-slip patch as recommended in the instructions). Pull through until the buckle is nearly at the mount.

Slot the strap down through the vent on the same side.

Bring it up through the other vent, and through the outer slot in the mount.

Take it back down through the vent (going over the end of the mount), and double back, to run up through the first vent.

Pass it through the buckle, and pull back down through the vent to engage the velcro.

Find you've done the whole procedure with the strap the wrong way round, so that the velcro bits are on the wrong side.

Remove it all, and do again, making sure you turn the strap over...

That's a horribly wordy descirption, I know. I'll try and do a drawing...


----------



## Arch (6 Aug 2007)

Not sure if this helps. Imagine a cross section through the helmet 'gaps' are the various slots and vents...







Basically, the strap doubles back more than you might think of initially.

I just did a lot of trial and error. Of course, the particular size of the vents and the bits of helmet between them vary from helmet to helmet, so you have to improvise...


----------



## clefty (6 Aug 2007)

Thanks Arch, I think i've cracked it now. I dont think my lid is flat enough at the top to get it to stay there so I've gone for the borg option which seems to be pretty solid now, although i also have the handlebar option when I want to look like less of a muppet ;-)


----------



## magnatom (6 Aug 2007)

clefty said:


> Thanks Arch, I think i've cracked it now. I dont think my lid is flat enough at the top to get it to stay there so I've gone for the borg option which seems to be pretty solid now, although i also have the handlebar option when I want to look like less of a muppet ;-)




I do not look like a muppet........... I am borg, and you have been assimilated.......


----------



## Arch (6 Aug 2007)

Ok, I got it tidied up and added a couple of captions.

Not a patch on all your fancy London commutes, I'm sure, but it does prove we have traffic up here sometimes...

It also highlights how much sooner a cyclist can be aware of and react to an emergency vehicle.

(if you have sensitive ears, turn the sound down a bit when the fire engine comes through!)


----------



## clefty (6 Aug 2007)

Will do a proper first commute-cam home tonight, the bridge is due to lift at 18:15 so should be able to get that in as well. Will try and get it edited on the Mac and posted tonight.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (6 Aug 2007)

Couple of questions for you lot:

1. How much does a reasonable cam cost?
2. Where can you mount it if you don't wear a helmet? Not trying to start a debate, I choose not to wear one and am wondering if I need to get it grafted to my skull
3. My commute is 45 mins. How long would said camera be able to film for?
4. How big typically is, say, a 5 minute film file? I have an old laptop with old memory!

Must admit I'm intrigued now I've seen these.

Magna, I used to live in the tenements on the right just past Safeway on Bearsden Road. Thanks for the nostalgia!

Arch, I think it takes me longer to get my gear on than it does you to complete your commute! Very picturesque though. Good toe-tapping music too.


----------



## domd1979 (6 Aug 2007)

1. About £85 for an ATC2K which are quite popular. Just got mine on Friday, from Amazon Marketplace. You need to factor in getting an SD memory card (preferably 2GB - the maximum for an ATC2K) and rechargeable AAs to power it. Some places do an ATC2K plus card for about £100. See the thread I started on the Helmet Cam board about retailers NOT to go to....!!!

2. You could either put it on the handlebars, or it might go round your head using the rubber strap.

3. 1hr at full resolution.

4. 150MB ish.



Tetedelacourse said:


> Couple of questions for you lot:
> 
> 1. How much does a reasonable cam cost?
> 2. Where can you mount it if you don't wear a helmet? Not trying to start a debate, I choose not to wear one and am wondering if I need to get it grafted to my skull
> ...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (6 Aug 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## clefty (6 Aug 2007)

Just editing the footage from my journey home tonight, for some reason the cam cut off at about 20 minutes, so i lost the last 15 mins or so - only noticed when i got home. I'm also finding that the footage is very contrasty, over exposed sky and i'm losing a lot of detail in the shadows - this could be due to having the sun behind me an or the cam mounted on the handlebars - will try mounting it on the helmet tomorrow. Anyone else noticed the contrasty phenomena - I'm guessing its over compensating for the large amount of sky i have in my footage. I'll stick it up somewhere when its finished rendering - link to follow.

ok here it is 

not very happy with the quality but at least got the bridge in..speeded up somewhat because no-one wants to watch the A3 for 20 minutes..
will improve..honest

oh also look out for the muppet on his mobile who wandered in front of me near the end


----------



## domd1979 (6 Aug 2007)

Yep, I'd noticed that as well. Must be something to do with how it meters the light coming in. There's some not very exciting footage of when I tested the camera out going round the block, here:  where a couple of times it goes a bit dark, then when I look down and back up again, or change direction, it seems to sort itself out. Hopefully will post my commute some time in the week.



clefty said:


> 'm also finding that the footage is very contrasty, over exposure sky and i'm losing a lot of detail in the shadows - this could be due to having the sun behind me an or the cam mounted on the handlebars - will try mounting it on the helmet tomorrow. Anyone else noticed the contrasty phenomena - I'm guessing its over compensating for the large amount of sky i have in my footage. I'll stick it up somewhere when its finished rendering - link to follow.


----------



## magnatom (7 Aug 2007)

Tetedelacourse,

Yes I live in the area 'formerly know as Temple', which is a new build not far too far from the safeway (which is now Morrisons ). I'm about as close as you can get to Bearsden without actually being in it. 

Clefty,

Your problem with the contrast is because you have too much sky in your picture. You will have to angle the camera down a bit (and rotate it a little as well!) and that will improve the contrast. It takes a while to get the angles right.

Of course there will always be times when you go from light to dark where the camera takes a few seconds to recover.


----------



## Arch (7 Aug 2007)

Clefty, I love that music. Perfect for cycling... 

I haven't had too much trouble with contrast, except for the odd time when it takes a second to readjust to a sudden bright or dark bit (going under a bridge maybe). I wonder if, like you say, the amount of sky was having an effect. I had to fiddle with mine over a few trips until I got the angle right - too much sky one day, too much tarmac the next... 

The pixelation is probably due to the contrast, as you suspect. I find that the shadows have more obvious pixels than the bright bits. And Youtube does compress it a lot.

Cool, for an outsider like me, to see the bridge up! I like the little posse of bikes gathered at the gate ready to go...


----------



## Arch (7 Aug 2007)

Clefty, what's the name of the track?


----------



## clefty (7 Aug 2007)

Arch its called 'The Staunton Lick' by Lemonjelly, its one of my favs, guaranteed to cheer me up and think of sunny things when I hear it :-)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I went for the helmet mount this morning, but had the same problem with the camera giving me a double beep and turning itself off after about 10-15 minutes, I'm not sure if its the media or not. I'm using a Kingston 2GB SD card. I reformatted it this morning so will try again on the way home, then try another card.
Was annoying as had a really nice ride in today and a comedy moment on the Clapham Road with a drunk wandering into the road, doing a little dance trying to dodge pinball like between cyclists before finally freaking out and running back to the kerb, I couldnt shout at him, I (and the other 4-5 cyclists with me) was laughing too much


----------



## Arch (7 Aug 2007)

Cheers for that! Might see if I can track it down... It is great.

The turning off thing sounds like what it does when the battery runs out, or the card fills up - odd, it shouldn't happen so soon. Some others have said the camera is fussy about the type of card - I've had no problem, maybe I've been lucky. Couldn't tell you offhand the make of card...

I assume you found the slip of paper in the instructions dealing with what FAT format it needs to be in? (have I got that right?) It's all a mystery to me, this tech stuff, I just follow instructions....


----------



## magnatom (7 Aug 2007)

Clefty,

It does sound like a battery problem to me, as this happened to me at the start as well (although it was winter so the batteries were getting cold!)

What batteries are you using?


----------



## clefty (7 Aug 2007)

Defo not the card filling up as when I turn it back on it happily states that it has plenty left on the card.
I'm going to put new batteries in it today as admittedly the ones I did put in I stole from the stationary cupboard at work, and they weren't in the box ;-)
Luckily being a geek for a living I have a somewhat disturbing knowledge of FAT16, FAT32, NTFS, HPFS, EFS..I could go on but you're getting sleepy I can tell..


----------



## clefty (7 Aug 2007)

hmm new batteries, reformatted card (in fat32) just left it on my desk to record again, i just checked and its turned itself off again, its almost as if its an auto shut down - its weird. got about 700mb of footage, going to try again this afternoon and try a different SD card tonight. I wish i could catch it at the moment it turns off and see what the screen says..

just uploaded it, I got bang on 45 minutes of footage..hmmm


----------



## domd1979 (7 Aug 2007)

Needs formatting in FAT/FAT16 according to the instructions addendum that came with my ATC2K. Apparently it might not work properly with FAT32.

Someone mentioned on another thread having problems which were solved by bunging in a SanDisk Ultra card in. No expert on the technicalities - but guess the memory card has to be able to keep up with the rate that data's been thrown at it?



clefty said:


> hmm new batteries, reformatted card (in fat32) just left it on my desk to record again, i just checked and its turned itself off again, its almost as if its an auto shut down - its weird. got about 700mb of footage, going to try again this afternoon and try a different SD card tonight. I wish i could catch it at the moment it turns off and see what the screen says..


----------



## Arch (7 Aug 2007)

domd1979 said:


> Needs formatting in FAT/FAT16 according to the instructions addendum that came with my ATC2K. Apparently it might not work properly with FAT32.



Yeah, that was what I meant... I just remember the fact that it was an addendum made me think "Oh, I could have missed that.."


----------



## clefty (7 Aug 2007)

*note to self, must read manual properly*

I'll give that a go and hang my head if it works perfectly..I can't help it I never read manuals I work in IT its a bad habit we have...


----------



## Arch (7 Aug 2007)

clefty said:


> *note to self, must read manual properly*
> 
> I'll give that a go and hang my head if it works perfectly..I can't help it I never read manuals I work in IT its a bad habit we have...



If it makes you feel better, it wasn't in the manual, it was on a separate slip of paper...


----------



## clefty (7 Aug 2007)

i think i'm cooking on gas now *relief* , I seem to get more than an hour on full quality though, well it gets to the hour and the clock stops, but if i hit the stop it tells me I have another 53 minutes.. am just recording another block again to see how much I actually get. Whats the max times you guys have had on a 2gb card?


----------



## magnatom (7 Aug 2007)

Clefty,

I get about an hour for 2Gb, certainly not much more. What were you filming at the time? If you were filming a blank wall it might be correct, I think it codes the images using Motion-jpeg. Therefore, if there is no motion between the frames you could significantly extend the time it can record!

I assume you move a little when you cycle...


----------



## Arch (7 Aug 2007)

magnatom said:


> Clefty,
> 
> I get about an hour for 2Gb, certainly not much more. What were you filming at the time? If you were filming a blank wall it might be correct, I think it codes the images using Motion-jpeg. Therefore, if there is no motion between the frames you could significantly extend the time it can record!
> 
> I assume you move a little when you cycle...



I dunno, there are some days I barely seem to move at all when cycling - at least I'm getting overtaken by every other bugger...

I think I get about an hour too, never quite checked accurately.


----------



## clefty (7 Aug 2007)

ah that would make sense, I was just running a test film to make sure it didnt cut out on me again - so yes just filming my office which is fairly sedentary at the best of times 

and yes I do move a bit when cycling, although not as fast as the film suggests


----------



## TimO (8 Aug 2007)

Like others have said, the ATC2K uses Motion-JPEG, the amount of motion won't effect how much data is used for each frame, the complexity of the image will effect it though. If you leave the camera running, pointing at a plain wall, the data rate will be relatively low, if you point it at a complex image, it'll be high, and a slow memory card is more likely to fail if you are sending a lot of data to it. If you are testing it in the office, make sure it's pointing at something with lots of complexity, ie no big areas of blankness.

When I first used my ATC2K with a cheap card, it randomly stopped after different periods of time, and whilst the card "lost" capacity, there was generally no associated video file. I had to reformat the card to regain the capacity. I assume that when the data rate being written to the card exceeded what it could deal with, the microcontroller barfed, and fell over, and didn't close the file correctly, leaving a corrupted structure on the "disc".


----------



## domd1979 (9 Aug 2007)

Have uploaded footage of most of my commute home in sunny Stafford:



As my commute is 12 mins, and You Tube allow 10mins max, there's a little bit missing at the beginning and end.

Also - a brief clip of some quality driving encountered yesterday morning:


----------



## Arch (10 Aug 2007)

Nice! All you have to do now is get the time down to fit on Youtube without clipping the ends... Mind you, with more luck at the lights, I guess you'd trim a minute or so...

As cycle lanes go, that one about 3-4 minutes in is quite nice. Quite wide, not filled with drains and the solid line seems to keep the cars out. I noticed that Ford Ka kept well away from the solid line, but strayed closer when it became a dotted line with red tarmac. It was at a junction which may account for the change in line, but it would be interesting to watch generally to see is solid lines work better than dotted..

Looks like a nice ride - the tree lined surburban roads reminded me of back home in Leicester.

And a classic bad overtake. Do you think that driver was suddenly a bit worried when you didn't just get out of his/her way?


----------



## domd1979 (10 Aug 2007)

Yep, I'll have to eat more weetabix before attempting a sub-10 minute effort I think!! 

The mandatory cycle lane isn't too bad on the way home, and moving out approaching the roundabout is usually easy enough, particularly with a downhill gradient on your side! On the way to work, the cycle lane ends as the road narrows (classic) and just as it ends, there are assorted wonky manhole covers to dodge.

I think the driver overtaking the bus was getting a bit worried, as I didn't waiver from the primary position!! 





Arch said:


> Nice! All you have to do now is get the time down to fit on Youtube without clipping the ends... Mind you, with more luck at the lights, I guess you'd trim a minute or so...
> 
> As cycle lanes go, that one about 3-4 minutes in is quite nice. Quite wide, not filled with drains and the solid line seems to keep the cars out. I noticed that Ford Ka kept well away from the solid line, but strayed closer when it became a dotted line with red tarmac. It was at a junction which may account for the change in line, but it would be interesting to watch generally to see is solid lines work better than dotted..
> 
> ...


----------



## mcd (26 Nov 2007)

*Take 1*

Here's my commute - the more direct one, so sorry - no sea views. It was taken on my way into work around 08:00 last Saturday - not so good having to work on a Saturday, but the roads are much quieter! I live in the country side and work in the centre of town - but still managed to fit the entire commute within youtube's time limit  (a bit of downhill helped!)

Turn the volume up (work/family safe) & enjoy the Shorter commute

It's the first time I've used a head camera in action - so excuse the rough bits. But this does make the bit with pedestrian even more remarkable. If I'd been a few seconds earlier someone could have got hurt - but it would have made for some classic youtube viewing!!!


----------



## magnatom (27 Nov 2007)

mcd said:


> Here's my commute - the more direct one, so sorry - no sea views.........



Excellent video mcd! I liked the music and I loved the way you slow mo'ed the pedestrian . It was a bit close!! 

I really will have to have a go on one of these bents. The cornering looks like fun!

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## SickCert (27 Nov 2007)

Dont worry about that pedestrain as there was an 18 wheeler behind you!

How do you drive those odd bikes?


----------



## mcd (27 Nov 2007)

magnatom said:


> The cornering looks like fun!



Ohhhh yes - the cornering _is_ good fun - and the straight bits are pretty good too (esp down hill). Takes a bit of practice, so you have to put up with some wobbly cycling for a wee while (a bit like taking up snow boarding if yer a skiier) but it's worth it. I got my bike from kinetics in Bearsden. I think he's got bikes you can try out - or you could go across to laidback in Edinburgh.


----------



## Addybobble (11 Jan 2008)

*4KAM and ATC2K*

Hi. My first post, so hello everyone. 

I have a 4KAM and an ATC2K example on youtube if anyones interested:

4KAM: 
ATC2K: 

The 4KAM was on my shoulder, at night, between whitechapel and stratford (with a bit of cheesy music). It's very good quality. I took that on my litespeed road bike. I'll be using the 4KAM in tuscany later this year for a Lowes syndrome trust charity ride.
The ATC2K is OK during the day, but offroad riding seems to end up with a ripple effect on the video. I took that on a rockhopper.
I prefer the 4KAM, but it's more fiddly to set up (batteries and recorders are all separate).

Incidentally, hi there cupoftea. That was the rainiest commute to work I've had for a long time! Nice meeting you.


----------



## Amanda P (11 Jan 2008)

mcd - how are you? Remember me from the Velovisionaries pub ride summer before last?

By gum, commuting's tough on Jersey...

6 min 20 seconds. Tut tut.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (11 Jan 2008)

How do you attach it to your shoulder? Is it connected to a backpack strap?


----------



## Addybobble (11 Jan 2008)

You are right. It's attached to my backpack. The 4kam is here: http://www.4kam.com/ The mount is a velcro goggle mount: http://www.4kam.com/camera_goggle_mount.htm seems to do the trick nicely. On a road bike my shoulder seems to have the least 'shake'. The atc2k was on the handle bars, so it picks up the knobbly tyre road noise (nobby nics) and I liked the sound of it.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (11 Jan 2008)

See, ideally, I'd like a shoulder mount like this one:







... especially if it still had the laser fitted...


----------



## Addybobble (11 Jan 2008)

Unfortunately more like this. Shoulder gets a bit sore after a few miles:





Nice dreadlocks, btw. Is that a tony and guy thing?


----------



## mcd (27 Jan 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> By gum, commuting's tough on Jersey...
> 6 min 20 seconds. Tut tut.



Is that a challenge? Sounds like a que for a "who's got the shortest commute" thread


----------



## Amanda P (28 Jan 2008)

Actually, I was referring to the orange traffic light you sailed through at that time.

Although now you mention it, it does sound like a challenge. Arch's commute must be the shortest we've seen the video of - anyone have a shorter one?


----------



## Nans0n (7 Feb 2008)

Hello!

I'm a bike commuter and have been at the ars* end of some of the stuff that you have and I am now doing the PR for a company called actioncameras.co.uk who sell helmet cameras. I want to get some coverage in the press about the dreadful times commuters can have on bikes and also how we are 'fighting back' ie: recording commutes.

Would you be comfortable, if I was to go ahead with this, to share your videos and maybe talk to the press should I generate any interest? It's an idea in the early stages but I think it's certainly a decent story and your near misses and cut ups would be great to back the story up.

If you can help please PM me and let me know where to download your commute and let me know how I can get in contact with you.

Let me know what you think.
Cheers
Kimberley


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> See, ideally, I'd like a shoulder mount like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tim! You've been taking pictures of me first thing in the morning secretly....


----------



## col (7 Feb 2008)

Nice hair do


----------



## Charlotte_C+ :-) (9 Feb 2008)

erm think the teeth need a ever so slight adjustment


----------



## Tynan (28 Feb 2008)

the tony hawks cam is advertised as having a laser fitted ...


----------



## mr_cellophane (15 Apr 2008)

I don't think he came over to push me out. It looks more like he didn't want to go over the speed bump !!


----------



## MattStoke (15 Apr 2008)

*My Commute*

Hi all,

Here is my very amateur attempt. Found this site purely accidently after seeing Magnatom on Youtube. 

So I borrowed a cam and played around with Movie maker and then even posted it on YouTube all firsts. Only thing that isn't is the Daily commute which I love. 

So many thoughtless people about why shouldn't we as cyclists share some of our experiences, good and bad. So here it is. Fairly un-eventful first attempt however I needed to start somewhere

Thanks,

Matt.


----------



## magnatom (16 Apr 2008)

MattStoke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is my very amateur attempt. Found this site purely accidently after seeing Magnatom on Youtube.
> 
> ...




Hey Matt,

That was very good! Certainly more professional than my videos!

It looked like quite a nice commute, but what amazed me most was the lack of other cyclists. I think I saw only one. Was it really early in the morning? Even in Glasgow I see more!

I hope your commutes remain uneventful!


----------



## magnatom (16 Apr 2008)

mr_cellophane said:


> I don't think he came over to push me out. It looks more like he didn't want to go over the speed bump !!




Thats a difficult junction, because the bumps force you quite far to the right and it allows stupid undertake manouvers like that. Ideally you would want to be more central in the lane, but you'd have to go over the bump for that. Far from ideal!!


----------



## MattStoke (16 Apr 2008)

Cheers Magnatom.

Yes just before 07.30am. I very rarley see any other cyclists. The good people of Stoke-on-trent still prefer their cars I think.

Un-eventful is good!


----------



## Zoiders (16 Apr 2008)

MattStoke said:


> Cheers Magnatom.
> 
> Yes just before 07.30am. I very rarley see any other cyclists. The good people of Stoke-on-trent still prefer their cars I think.
> 
> Un-eventful is good!


I know the route he uses well

Although the fibber lives in Newcastle Under Lyme which is the posh bit(well, not as scummy), I think MattStoke and my self constitute maybe one of half a dozen regular cyclists in the city

It is not a good place to cycle in but we trundle on


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (31 Jul 2008)

Here are my two contributions:


----------



## Archie (5 Dec 2008)

Just found this very underused sticky, so here's mine! 



If anyone has suggestions on how to tidy up the output whilst keeping the time lapse effect, I'm all ears!


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2008)

This is my attempt taken with my ancient Nokia 6230, hence the poor quality, its part of my commute (Dundas St). ps my phone cover often blocks the left hand side of the shot.

(11:20pm Thu it is still processing, I'm away to bed, G'night)

Its up now G'morn


----------



## HLaB (11 Jan 2009)

This is my short commute to work on Friday morning (09/01/09) filmed with my ATC 5K. I've had to lighten up the recording and out of choice I've sped up where I'm stopped for lights x8 and I had to cut 2mins for youtube, everything else is real time.


----------



## LeeW (27 Feb 2009)

My commute is about 12.8 miles each way and takes on avrage about 35 mins. As I doubt anyone here would want to sit though 35 mins of A road and youtube is limited to 10 mins I have speeded my commute up by a factor of 8, enjoy:


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2009)

LeeW said:


> My commute is about 12.8 miles each way and takes on avrage about 35 mins. As I doubt anyone here would want to sit though 35 mins of A road and youtube is limited to 10 mins I have speeded my commute up by a factor of 8, enjoy:



Looks good LeeW; if you ever need it you can get 10 minutes 59 seconds of footage in youtube, I got 10.58 on this vid of my commute.


----------



## HLaB (5 Mar 2009)

What goes up must come down'ish. This is my evening commute although I quite often vary it, I thought the you tube music was different .


----------



## Johnny Thin (2 Jul 2009)

Borrowed a helmet cam for a few days:

Former commute from Brum into Stourbridge:



Three videos on the Kidderminster Killer audax route:

Ford on way to Heightington

Towards Abberley

Through Abberley


----------



## jonredhornet (6 Jul 2009)

Hiya,

I film my commutes most days and post anything I find interesting on my YouTube chan ...

http://www.youtube.com/jonredhornet

Not long been a member of this forum so I'll go check out everybody elses vids now ...


----------



## magnatom (6 Jul 2009)

jonredhornet said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I film my commutes most days and post anything I find interesting on my YouTube chan ...
> 
> ...




Hi Jon! Nice to see a youtuber convert to a CC'er! Welcome!


----------



## jonredhornet (6 Jul 2009)

Cheers mag :troll:

I can't remember if it was you or somebody else who told me about this place, but it looks lively and has some interesting threads so I'll stick around.


----------

